
Google at NIPS 2017 - karmel
https://research.googleblog.com/2017/12/google-at-nips-2017.html
======
mi_lk
Facebook: [https://research.fb.com/facebook-research-at-
nips-2017/](https://research.fb.com/facebook-research-at-nips-2017/)

Deepmind: [https://deepmind.com/blog/deepmind-papers-
nips-2017/](https://deepmind.com/blog/deepmind-papers-nips-2017/)

~~~
Cyph0n
Don't forget MS Research: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/event/microsoft-res...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/event/microsoft-research-nips-2017/)

 _Edit_

And IBM Research: [https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2017/12/ibm-research-
ai-n...](https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2017/12/ibm-research-ai-nips2017/)

------
chriskanan
I had planned to attend, but NIPS "sold out" within a couple weeks before I
could make arrangements. NIPS growth has been absolutely tremendous. Being
unable to register made it impossible for my lab to submit workshop papers.
One of my students got a travel award to attend a Women in Machine Learning
Workshop, but only the tutorial day was open for booking.

Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like next year's venue in Montreal is any
bigger based on the statistics I looked up.

~~~
zfrenchee
There are slots devoted specifically to folks who get workshop papers in. I
registered a couple days ago.

To be fair, I agree NIPS registration is getting a little out of hand, but we
should get the facts straight.

------
nl
For those who haven't seen yet, Intel is hosting a NIPS 2017 party called "Let
the Gradient Flo", with Flo Rida performing.

Got to be close to peak hype.

~~~
spyspy
Someone calculate the optimal crowd location to catch one of the chains he
always tosses to the audience.

~~~
lowglow
O_O that would make my year. #blessed

------
slbenfica
If you want to ask questions/add comments to the papers being presented, the
Fermat's Library team set up a page for that
[http://fermatslibrary.com/nips](http://fermatslibrary.com/nips)

------
nl
Does anyone have the correct link for the reviews? The one on the page for
each paper doesn't seem correct.

------
joebergeron
Anyone at TITS right now? :) Helped set up all day.

~~~
saagarjha
This comment seems to have been downvoted and then flagged, but a reminder
that TITS (Transformationally Intelligent Technologies Symposium) is a real,
if humorous, sister conference of NIPS:
[http://www.tits.ai](http://www.tits.ai)

~~~
dekhn
Really? That's a terrible name. Even if it's just making fun of NIPS (which
probably should have changed its name years ago)

------
photoJ
Who's going?

